# another kitten house



## Yaya (May 15, 2015)

I see rumpy has started another weird kitten house..this time at AB... 


I'm sure someone will expose him... not tons of traffic there but some of the members will see his shit from a mile away.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2015)

Good maybe he will stop making accounts here.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (May 15, 2015)

Thread title had me envisioning something completely different..


----------



## Yaya (May 15, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Good maybe he will stop making accounts here.



He still trying to join here?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 15, 2015)

Yaya said:


> He still trying to join here?



I've been assuming every new member is Rumpy until proven otherwise....


----------



## LeanHerm (May 15, 2015)

Lol yes you have dys yes you have.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2015)

Yaya said:


> He still trying to join here?



5 or 6 times yes.


----------



## DF (May 15, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I've been assuming every new member is Rumpy until proven otherwise....



I go with this too.


----------



## Joliver (May 15, 2015)

Yaya said:


> I see rumpy has started another weird kitten house..this time at AB...
> 
> 
> I'm sure someone will expose him... not tons of traffic there but some of the members will see his shit from a mile away.




Nothing to expose him for....other than being nutty enough to fly another member of this board to see him---first class. I would have shipped her freight--and cut a glory hole in the box when it arrived and stamp "return to sender" on it when I finished up.

Now he has a few UG buds over there, so maybe he'll stop what he's doing on this one.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2015)

joliver said:


> Nothing to expose him for....other than being nutty enough to fly another member of this board to see him---first class. I would have shipped her freight--and cut a glory hole in the box when it arrived and stamp "return to sender" on it when I finished up.
> 
> He's over at AB. He's harmless. Now he has a few UG buds over there, so maybe he'll stop what he's doing on this one.



I agree with this. He used incredibly bad judgement but I think we all agree he didn't intend any harm.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 15, 2015)

joliver said:


> Nothing to expose him for....other than being nutty enough to fly another member of this board to see him---first class. I would have shipped her freight--and cut a glory hole in the box when it arrived and stamp "return to sender" on it when I finished up.
> 
> He's over at AB. He's harmless. Now he has a few UG buds over there, so maybe he'll stop what he's doing on this one.




Now that is the funniest shit I've read in a long ass time!!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 15, 2015)

joliver said:


> Nothing to expose him for....other than being nutty enough to fly another member of this board to see him---first class. I would have shipped her freight--and cut a glory hole in the box when it arrived and stamp "return to sender" on it when I finished up.
> 
> He's over at AB. He's harmless. Now he has a few UG buds over there, so maybe he'll stop what he's doing on this one.


hahahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## jennerrator (May 15, 2015)

yes, the truth can hurt sometimes


----------



## Yaya (May 15, 2015)

From what I heard he was a fraud and a fuking weirdo ..

Trying to rejoin this board constantly after getting the boot is a disrgace... guy is a misfit


----------



## Pinkbear (May 15, 2015)

Embed please


----------



## gymrat827 (May 15, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Good maybe he will stop making accounts here.



we ll have to see on that


----------



## widehips71 (May 15, 2015)

Did he even lift


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 15, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> Did he even lift



Does holding a cat count? If so, then yes.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 15, 2015)

guessed I missed something again? I didn't know rumpy was gone lol


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 16, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> guessed I missed something again? I didn't know rumpy was gone lol



From the sounds of it, I guess we should be happy he is lol


----------



## AlphaD (May 16, 2015)

Fuk Rumpy. Fuk his sub forums. He didn't lift. It would be like me on and Car forum acting like I know engines.  Here's a hint I don't.  Talk about interests and everyday life here in the open. Or makes some friends outside of here and talk to them everyday.


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 16, 2015)

Do you even lift bro ?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 16, 2015)

The only thing rumpy lifts is peoples info to show to others and masturbate to.


----------



## widehips71 (May 16, 2015)

I seriously never saw that cat molesting **** talk about training once in the year and a half I've been here.  Not.  ****ing.  Once.


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 16, 2015)

And Rumpygate continues !!!!


----------



## Yaya (May 16, 2015)

He must of had one good quality right?  He was a mod.....


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 16, 2015)

ugggghh. I need to be quiet lol


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 16, 2015)

I have no idea what is going on, it's like a late April fools joke


----------



## Yaya (May 16, 2015)

MM, I respect ur honesty and loyalty to ur friend


----------



## Yaya (May 16, 2015)

MM, Tiller was a wannabe scammer and lived with his step parents...


Rumpy is just a misfit. 

Tiller did push ups and fukked socks
Rumpy loved cats and cyber friends.

MM, at this point I don't think rumpy should he treated like a tiller...

I'm pretty direct with everyone and am not trying to stir the pot about Rumpy behind his back.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 16, 2015)

I just wish everyone would just shut the fuk up about this shit already. ENOUGH GUYS SERIOUSLY!!  All it does is causes fights and makes the situation worse. Rumpy is not a scammer or any type of thief or info collector. He's weird and did fuked up shit to get banned. His name shouldn't be slammed in the dirt in my opinion. He messed up here and should be in trouble here no where else. Regardless of the other situation it's a different story because it doesn't matter if she lied or whatever. He still did what he did. He's not coming back here so you guys can shut up about it. I'm sorry u just don't want to see this shit get out of hand like last one and it's clearly heading that way.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 16, 2015)

Be mindful of what is said and where it is said everyone.


----------



## Yaya (May 17, 2015)

Herm I agree 

Yet 

I disagree...


If he didn't collect info or scam..why was he banned?


----------



## Yaya (May 17, 2015)

Actually.. fuk it.. it's a dead issue..

I assume it is what it is..

Not gonna beat a dead horse, no need to explain herm.. at the end of the day I don't care

I Wish rumpy luck..


----------



## LeanHerm (May 17, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Herm I agree
> 
> Yet
> 
> ...


we all have our opinions and were allowed to, were in the open here as doc said and it shouldn't be said.   You know what he did yaya, as the most of us do.


----------



## Yaya (May 17, 2015)

Yea herm.. 

I kind of forget the details but like I said.. good luck to rumpy


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 17, 2015)

Fukkin Rumpy took the air out of the Patriots footballs...


----------



## Megatron28 (May 17, 2015)

What's up with the Invite-Only Yaya group?  Another kitten house?

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/group.php?groupid=8


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> What's up with the Invite-Only Yaya group?  Another kitten house?
> 
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/group.php?groupid=8



Well yaya is the only member. It's where he chats with himself about all of our identities.


----------



## Seeker (May 17, 2015)

Damn Herm, you are one sexy beast when you're angry. Seriously that was getting me excited.


----------



## Yaya (May 17, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> What's up with the Invite-Only Yaya group?  Another kitten house?
> 
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/group.php?groupid=8



I forgot I had that.. wow..
I haven't invited anyone yet... it's very private


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 17, 2015)

It's so private that 007 can't even get in


----------



## Joliver (May 17, 2015)

I like what Herm said. No reason to beat a dead horse. I am his friend.  I was the first to read Rumpy the riot act and tell him he ****ed up. I told him to accept his banishment and move on. 

It's clear Rumpy wasn't liked, and he did some of it to himself.  Why was he hated?

1) He was part of the mass exodus from ology. Not really his fault.  

2) He didn't have any friends other than his ology clique, so he created the RH so they could all talk. This makes sense. We know how inclusive we all can be when a new guy shows up.  I'm guilty of it. Everyone is guilty. Not really his fault.

I was not an original RH member. They included me after a month or so. It was a strange place where everyone read the ****ing thermometer in kelvins. I enjoyed my time there until I got drunk and left one night. 

3) He got a moderator position. He clicked some 20,000 pages in one month before he was appointed. That means he was here--a lot. He was nice.  It made sense.  But at the same time it created jealousy.  But then again, it wasn't really his fault.  

4) He liked cats. Guys view cats as weird and effeminate. They were rescues.  Guy had a heart. My girl and I run a rescue for animals.  It takes heart to do it. You may not understand that, but don't make that the capstone of your argument. Call this one his fault, because he aired his interest in animals here. Personal info has no place here. 

5) He took a lot of steroids and said he didn't work out--only "napped." He thought it was hilarious that people assumed he was what most forum members hated most. A roid tourist.  We all bash them--"you need to learn to lift and eat...then enhance." Rumpy benched 225lbs for 3 sets of 10-12. He didn't go over because he'd torn a bicep and suffered shoulder issues because if it. He was a solid lower-mid 300s bencher.  He chose not to share this because he enjoyed playing the bad guy. Well, he got what he wanted. This is his fault. I still laugh about bundy calling him a "weird cat loving fukk" when Rumpy could bench that Russian knife fighter under the table with a torn bicep.

6) He hammed up his stalker status. Obviously it wasn't complete stalking. He didn't stalk her boarding pass out of her purse and force her to fly to the great north west.  

Now where do I stand? He did what he got banned for, and that is simple.  When I first heard the story, I did a lot of dirty work, vetting the truth.  He was just a dude that blurred the real world with the forum. And he was as weird as a 3-headed cat. That stupid ****er posted his name, picture, address, job title along with the company name, AND a satellite photo of his home. This flippant attitude toward security is why his ass is gone. He begged me to take up his cause....I won't. No intention of doing it. I told him 100 ****ing times to leave that silly bitch alone. He didn't. He broke the rules when he gave her access, and she used that information at her convenience to rid of him. I don't know why....and I don't ****ing care.  

That dude got what he deserved. He intentionally purveyed the wrong ideas about himself, he was hated, he broke he rules, he got banned, he lives on in infamy, he deserved it. No pity. 

But just so this kitten fest doesn't continue to grow into something that drives a rift between members of this board, it should be ended here. Everyone of his friends knew he ****ed up. Nobody cried for leniency. We knew he asked for it and didn't like the taste when it was rammed down his throat. But...be careful what you wish for...cause he got it in spades.

Some funny shit....I saw rumpy's future--I told him: go to bed with her one night....wake up with your name in white. Hahahaha! Ahhh....silly bitches man. Hell hath no fury....

Some of you like me, some don't. But I've attempted to be helpful to as many people as I could on this board. I see my fellows on here defending themselves for something they really shouldn't have to, but they are outnumbered and are in an indefensible position.  No reason to do it because it builds animosity. The kind of animosity that Rumpy relished building. It doesn't end well. 

No reason to "like" this post. No more battle lines. Move on.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 17, 2015)

joliver said:


> Some of you like me, some don't. No reason to "like" this post. No more battle lines. Move on.



I hate you Joli so i liked your post


----------



## Joliver (May 17, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> I hate you Joli so i liked your post



I like you---you evil bastard.


----------



## Seeker (May 17, 2015)

You bash the other individual like it was all her fault. Calling her a bitch, some other comments you and others have made on other posts,  putting her down and be littering her. Let's put that to an end as well, Jol. I don't care if she flew out there on his dime and banged his brains out, she's NOT the one who committed a crime of this board and ABUSED her powers and exposed people's private information.  so, I ask you please leave her out of It from now on.  I have full 100% confidence that any investigation that led POB and Herm to conclude her innocence should be respected


----------



## Joliver (May 17, 2015)

Seeker said:


> You bash the other individual like it was all her fault. Calling her a bitch, some other comments you and others have made on other posts,  putting her down and be littering her. Let's put that to an end as well, Jol. I don't care if she flew out there on his dime and banged his brains out, she's NOT the one who committed a crime of this board and ABUSED her powers and exposed people's private information.  so, I ask you please leave her out of It from now on.  I have full 100% confidence that any investigation that led POB and Herm to conclude her innocence should be respected



Fair is fair. I can do that.


----------

